# N-scale zipline



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for an n scale zip line for layout. Doesn't have to be very long - maybe 20 scale feet. Any ideas??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

daveh219 said:


> Looking for an n scale zip line for layout. Doesn't have to be very long - maybe 20 scale feet. Any ideas??


What is a zip line?

You mean this?


----------

